# problems on 6/4?



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Anyone else having problems with the site today?

Everything else on my computer is running fine, I've rebooted, I've run all my scans, everything is fine except TAM which is slow and cranky and occasionally just weird. Just me?


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Been having the same probs, only on TAM, FB and all my searching have been fine.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Thanks, Cherokee! It seems better now...


----------

